# WLAN disconnects from time to time.

## wilsonsamm

I have my wireless connection working, more or less. The problem I can't seem to solve is that my connection seems to only last a little while before it's down again, but typing ifconfig wlan0 does the trick (temporarily).

Does anyone know what this command does? I've just used it for showing my IP and MAC in the past. I don't know if it also does anything else though.

Two things I have thought of: 

 :Idea:  Something was crashing due to slightly weird CFLAGS. Switching them back to sane values and remerging wpa_supplicant, dhcpcd and madwifi-tools did not fix this.

 :Idea:  Something was keeping my computer from choosing the correct connection (a wired connection exists also, but for now while I am at my parent's this is unplugged and I took it out of my runlevels. This doesn't seem to be the problem either.

----------

## Raistlin Majere

I had this kind of issue using wicd. Every so often it would disconnect for no reason. Check dmesg , I noticed a message about eth0 , which is my wired ethernet connection, in it everytime at about the same time that it would disconnect. I think it was trying to switch to that connection and that's why it was disconnecting, but i didn't get around to looking into in more , I fixed it for the time being by removing eth0 in the settings menu as my wired connection.

----------

## wilsonsamm

What settings menu was that?

I doubt I have one, since I'm not using one of the big desktop environments. I recently switsched from Xfce to LXDE.

----------

## Raistlin Majere

The settings menu I referred to is in wicd which i don't think is part of any of them, i had to emerge it. You didn't actually mention what you were using , Ex. wicd, networkmanager, just a wpa_supplicant.conf file , ect...

----------

## d2_racing

If he use ifconfig wlan0, maybe he use only the CLI interface and maybe he uses only wpa_supplicant to manage his wifi.

----------

## wilsonsamm

That's right, I use wpa_supplicant. To be honest, I didn't even realise there were alternatives to this.

----------

## d2_racing

I know that WICD can reconnect automagically  :Razz: 

----------

## wilsonsamm

wicd – that's some very good software. I see myself using that, but if only it didn't have some problem authenticating with my router...

I copy pasted my PSK out of wpa_supplicant.conf, but it's not accepting it... A quick google suggests others are having problems with this too...

Well, I'll look further into it when I have a reliable internet connection...

----------

